

MPAA Snags Google Downloading Torrents, Threatens to Disconnect - tuxychandru
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-snags-google-downloading-torrents-threatens-to-disconnect-110205/

======
lessthanideal
I'm surprised about the MPAA's threat with respect to Google's ISP shutting
them down. Isn't half the problem with net neutrality that Google is their own
ISP and that they have deals to work with other ISPs? If not, why are they in
the middle of the proposal to the FCC? I highly doubt you could disconnect
Google from the internet worldwide.

~~~
elwin
The article seemed to imply that the notice-sending process is automated.
Probably there's no one checking that threats meant for residential ISP
customers aren't being irrelevantly sent to large Internet companies.

------
trotsky
Does torrent freak publish anything that isn't link bait anymore? Look, we
found an example of a generic demand letter crafted for an individual sent to
a large company? LOLOMGLOL?

~~~
ohashi
Hey look, they just blanket send out notices without actually looking into
what they are doing. Not saying we didn't know that before, but it's a novel
way of pointing out how stupid it is.

------
chopsueyar
442MB for an ipod movie of the Green Hornet?

Also, it seems to reference the .torrent file, not an actual video file.

~~~
evilduck
_Also, it seems to reference the .torrent file, not an actual video file._

Since when did that matter to the MPAA/RIAA?

------
nika
Unfortunately with the goons at the department of "homeland" security now
disconnecting businesses from "the internet" via control over root DNS
servers... this seems kinda possible.

These actions are not constitutional, nor are they legal. And americans are
going to have to stand up to their government or before too long it will be
businesses like google--which evil as some may see them is law abiding
company- forced to bend over for these interests, lest they be put out of
business arbitrarily.

~~~
adestefan
If you're going to scare monger at least get your facts straight.

1\. They're done with a warrant from a judge. It's no different then freezing
ones banking assets.

2\. They do not pull anything for the root DNS servers. Instead, they're
pulled at the TLD servers (.com, .net, and .org) which are all located within
the US.

~~~
nika
There is no such thing as a "warrant to pull a domain" (or sieze a bank
account) in the US legal system[1]. So, if a "judge" signed a piece of paper,
that does not make it a warrant (legally). These were criminal acts, and that
is the fact, jack.

The TLD servers are root servers for the TLDs.

Also, your hostility is not appropriate here. Even if someone makes errors,
attacking them just says more about you than it does them.

[1] Fourth amendment. The existence of a bank account is evidence, thus a
warrant can be issued to seize a bank accounts records. But money is not
itself evidence, it is fungible with any other money, thus these warrants are
illegal under the fourth amendment, and anyone participating in their service
or enforcement is a felon under USC 18-242.

